

Ask HN: Will 2012 be Bitcoin tookoff? - chris123

In terms of transactional volume and product development (i.e., 3rd party products, services, apps, etc.)?  And, if so, how will "the man" react?
======
motters
It depends upon how events unfold. If some countries leave the Euro I can
quite imagine Bitcoin, or a customized version of it, being seen as a
temporary solution.

~~~
chris123
I agree. I sense, in the Malcolm Gladwell, "Blink," kind of way, that this
will be _big_ year, or even tipping point, for Bitcoin and related _things_.

PS: This is the best recent article I've noticed: Wired: "Bitcoin's Comeback"
<http://goo.gl/LYNkk>. Funny how it came a month after they wrote this: "The
Rise and Fall of Bitcoin": <http://goo.gl/OMeiC> . That second article likely
marked the bottom, I'll wager (and I did, with Bitcoin purchases). See
[http://seekingalpha.com/article/109470-magazine-covers-
as-a-...](http://seekingalpha.com/article/109470-magazine-covers-as-a-
contrarian-indicator) for the analogy. Of course, a lower low is still
possible, such as if Bitcoin was outlawed or something else moved the earth
under its feet.

